# HELP! PLEASE CASPER WON'T STOP CHASING PLATIES!!



## paws (Feb 25, 2008)

Please help Casper will not stop chasing the new platies I got today. He keeps flarring up at them. He won't stop. I am getting VERY nervous! He has been doing it since 5:00 PM today. I got 5 platies. I am not sure what to do! HELP!


----------



## stephenmontero (Mar 15, 2008)

well either gotta move the betta or the platies as soon as u can


----------



## blueblue48 (Dec 18, 2006)

what size tank are they in?


----------



## Flashygrrl (Jan 18, 2008)

Bettas can be kinda naughty about sharing "their" space, if he doesn't give in within a few days maybe consider taking them back to the store. You got too many anyways, with 5 of them and a betta in a 10 gallon that's overstocked, especially with filtration set for a betta to be comfortable.


----------



## paws (Feb 25, 2008)

ok so I will move the platies till i get back home from school.


----------



## stephenmontero (Mar 15, 2008)

do u have a tank to move them into?


----------



## paws (Feb 25, 2008)

Yes I do. I am going to the petstore right now so I will pick up a 10 gallon for them. They were tiny lil .5 gallons I have 3 of em and no heater so they are VERY lethargic. Casper in still in his own 10 gallon.


----------



## Meatpuppet (Mar 1, 2008)

thats great. get that heat up for them asap


----------



## paws (Feb 25, 2008)

I will I gunna set it up right now!


----------



## Meatpuppet (Mar 1, 2008)

paws said:


> I will I gunna set it up right now!


go! go! go!
(just some motivation) too bad theres no time to go through a fishless cycle.


----------



## Flashygrrl (Jan 18, 2008)

Can you take some of the water from Casper's tank or did you just do a water change? Even a little bit would probably help some and maybe use of his tank decorations to help seed it.


----------



## paws (Feb 25, 2008)

Well I am trying to set it up but I have to keep rinsing the stupid gravel cuz of the dye in it. But just for the record 2 of them bit the dust. I think one was diseased because he seemed very ill when I first got him. He also had a deformed back that was crocked. So I guess the other fish in with him in the jug I had him in got the disease too and died.


----------



## paws (Feb 25, 2008)

WELL every thing is good. I set up the tank with some of Casper's water in it. There are some decor and 3 platies. The gravel is all good in the hood and clean.(It took me about 3 hours to get all the exsese dye out. From lifting the tank my back is strained but I don't really care.) They seem pretty good. Casper is fine and he seems reliefed that those fish are outta his territory. So yeah.


----------



## Flashygrrl (Jan 18, 2008)

Dye??? In the gravel from Casper's tank? Yeesh...


----------



## paws (Feb 25, 2008)

no I mean the gravel I got for the other tank that has the platies in it. But all the dye is out. There was never dye in casper's rocks. They were clean when I got em. Cuz the gravel I got in the platie tank was green,pink,purple, and dark blue.


----------



## Meatpuppet (Mar 1, 2008)

thats odd my rocks usally dont have a dye problem... 

you should get us some shots of the new tank


----------



## Flashygrrl (Jan 18, 2008)

Was it that Top Fin stuff? I heard about problems they were having with that...


----------



## paws (Feb 25, 2008)

yes it is top fin


----------



## Flashygrrl (Jan 18, 2008)

Hmmm, I woulda taken it back and complained. At least get the customer service number and give them a call and let them know about it.


----------



## paws (Feb 25, 2008)

ye i will


----------

